# Help with TC Encore rifle



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am getting misfires with my Encore with the 30-06 barrel mounted. It seems that the hammer doesn't travel far enough forward to strike the firing pin. This doesn't happen with my 209X50 muzzleloader barrel attached. Does anyone know if there is a way to adjust the hammer travel? Could it be that the rifle barrel is keeping the hammer from traveling far enough? Should I call TC to see if they have the answer? Help!!!


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I had the exact same issue with my Encore - 209 worked 100% but got light hits on my .308 bbl.

1] If you have a trigger overtravel screw back it way out and see if this fixes it. Mine did - if the trigger is not back far enough the internal rebound mechanism interferes.

2] Install a new firing pin; cheap and easy; mine was a bit flat on the nose.

3] Use a feeler gauge to check gap between bbl breech [empty chamber] and frame - if this is much more than .005" you may get problems. [a piece of notebook paper is about .004" or so; you can check with single sheet, folded double, folded triple, etc.] Too much gap lets the case head move back and then the firing pin has to push the entire cartridge forward until the case shoulder hits the chamber. This robs all the inertia from the firing pin and leaves nothing to dent the primer.

Hope this helps!

Also visit bellmtcs.com for a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

TC did have some headspace issues so it could be exactly as jmoser mentioned.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I would have to agree with the above but first try removing and cleaning your firing pin. You may have a little blow back from shooting your ML.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I would have to agree with the above but first try removing and cleaning your firing pin. You may have a little blow back from shooting your ML.


Sorry if this sounds ignorant, but just how do I remove the firing pin?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's what you NEED to read..... http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=124

Skipper....... I have a pdf file that shows you how to completely disassemble the frame on that Encore. If you'd like it, send me a PM with your email address and I'll be happy to send it to you........ I believe you can download it from here........ http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=456


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

www.bellmtcs.com Shoot this guy an email. this is pretty common with the Encore style TC. But an easy fix.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> Here's what you NEED to read..... http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=124
> 
> Skipper....... I have a pdf file that shows you how to completely disassemble the frame on that Encore. If you'd like it, send me a PM with your email address and I'll be happy to send it to you........ I believe you can download it from here........ http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=456


I found out that my barrel has too much headspace. I can get a shim kit from bellmtcs to correct the problem. Thankyou Encore for the information.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

skipper34 said:


> I found out that my barrel has too much headspace. I can get a shim kit from bellmtcs to correct the problem. Thankyou Encore for the information.


You're very welcome. Mike's got one heck of a world of knowledge about the Encore..... Hope you were able to get the download for the take down of the frame. Let us know how things work out.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> You're very welcome. Mike's got one heck of a world of knowledge about the Encore..... Hope you were able to get the download for the take down of the frame. Let us know how things work out.


Yeah, the download worked just fine. I am going to wait until after this season to mess with the rifle barrel. Time constraints won't allow me to get er' done this year. My muzzy barrel works just fine and it is all tuned in for this year. I plan on installing a better hammer spring while I'm at it. I am using a hammer spur, and Mike recommends the stronger spring. I'll certainly keep you up on how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

My Encore 7 mag barrel has too much headspace, and TC won't fix it. The rifle misfired because by the time the pin moves the cartridge forward enough to shoulder, there was no energy left to fire it. A heavy hammer spring solved the misfire problem, and greatly improved the trigger pull to boot.
I really like my rifle, but TC should stand by their products...


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't know offhand what my headspace gap is, but it is probably close to what you show in the photo. TC will fix it for a price, but as you say, the heavy hammer spring and the shims will take care of it. Yes, it is a shame that a firearm as nice as the Encore would have this kind of problem with the interchangeable barrels. Besides, sending it back to TC would take shipping costs as well as whatever they would charge for the repair. Not to mention the waiting time. No use messing with it this year. Too late in the year to hope it is done by firearm season.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

That just seems insane, if not illegal, for them to not fix that under warranty. Especially for what they charge for those barrels.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

In all reality, the only way to "fix" the problem is to replace the barrel. I would have to send the entire gun back to them in order to match a barrel with the proper head space. I could have them send me a new barrel, but it may have the exact same problem. To TC, this is called "custom work" and it isn't covered under warranty. You purchase an extra barrel from them and gamble that the barrel will fit well enough to be usable.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

skipper34 said:


> You purchase an extra barrel from them and gamble that the barrel will fit well enough to be usable.



Yep, that is the downside to making that type of system. Tolerances, while kept as tight as possible will rarely be spot on. There are variances built in to accomadate the fexibility of this type of system and if those variances are out of spec even a little, problems show up. A chamber reamer for example may that may be at the beginning or end of it's life span may cut the chamber just differently enough to change the headspacing of a cartridge....on a bolt gun, this can be managed, on a loose barrel shipped to a generic frame, this can be an issue. As skipper mentioned, it is possible to have each accessory barrel fitted to your receiver but that is hands on custom work and there will be a price. The Encore system is good enough that most don't have this issue but it does happen.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

For what they charge you'd think that service would be included in the price. I'm not a single shot fan to begin with, but this would definitely make me never buy one of these guns. I'll stick with my bolts for way less money!!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't understand why people think these things are that expensive. A barrel is anywhere from $250-$350 dollars once you have the gun. I purchased my stainless Encore .50 for $550. Unless your buying bargain priced bolt guns in the $350-$400 range...and lets face it...while those bargain guns are decent shooters, they ain't exactly the nicest looking or handling bolt gun on the market. Gun enthusiasts are not adding those to their collection either, they are marketed to folks that just need a gun. To get a decent bolt gun today, prices start at $600 and run well past a grand....thats if you want a nice rifle. So $350 for a barrel is a steal considering. You want a high end muzzleloader and a high end rifle? You can do it cheaper with the Encore....even if you have a custom barrel built. As for single shots, I haven't wracked a second shell into a rifle or shotgun during deer season in 20 years....I think people miss the first shot or make a bad first shot more often than not because they are already mentally preparing themselves for making a second shot....actually I don't think this, I'm convinced of it. To each their own ofcourse but there is a reason the Encore system is a sales success.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Yep, that is the downside to making that type of system. Tolerances, while kept as tight as possible will rarely be spot on. There are variances built in to accomadate the fexibility of this type of system and if those variances are out of spec even a little, problems show up. A chamber reamer for example may that may be at the beginning or end of it's life span may cut the chamber just differently enough to change the headspacing of a cartridge....on a bolt gun, this can be managed, on a loose barrel shipped to a generic frame, this can be an issue. As skipper mentioned, it is possible to have each accessory barrel fitted to your receiver but that is hands on custom work and there will be a price. The Encore system is good enough that most don't have this issue but it does happen.


I may have been a bit misleading in my previous post. I failed to mention that I bought the 06' barrel from Arthur Brown, not from TC. But it is the exact barrel that TC sells, only from a distributor for a slightly cheaper price. As much as I love the Encore, the fact that this occurs from a reputable company, and that the firearm costs as much as it does, bothers me. I don't know how much this happens but I guess I was one of the ill-fortunates that got a bad barrel. I hope I can get it straightened out for next season.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

ART said:


> My Encore 7 mag barrel has too much headspace, and TC won't fix it. The rifle misfired because by the time the pin moves the cartridge forward enough to shoulder, there was no energy left to fire it. A heavy hammer spring solved the misfire problem, and greatly improved the trigger pull to boot.
> I really like my rifle, but TC should stand by their products...


From my understanding, the measurement you are taking has nothing to do with headspace. It looks like you are measuring from the barrel lug to the end of the barrel or to the case head. This measurement _could _effect headspace, but it is not how you measure. Headspace is the measurement from the head of the case to the breachface.

Per Mike Bellm:

*What IS headspace?*

The term is tossed around loosely all the time and presumed to be something you have to use a "headspace GAUGE" to measure, which is not only far from the situation, but also grossly misleading.
*"HEAD," as in cartridge case HEAD, "SPACE," as in the space behind the head,*
or the distance from the case head to the breechface. 

In the TC guns, it is the distance from the case head to the firing pin bushing in the breechface which actually protrudes out from the frame a few thousandths. 

This is what headspace is, and it is very easily observed and very easily measured."

See here:

http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=172

That said, it looks like your chamber was reamed pretty deep.


----------

